# Take delivery in 23 days 'n' counting........



## haircutneat (Jul 30, 2011)

Good evening,

Found this site and guess what I'm killing time surfing and reading up on my
impending purchase.

Audi TT Quattro Tfsi S-Tronic Special Edition 2009, I think that's the title in
full apologies if the description's a bit wonky....!

Test drove last sunday; agreed the deal which included trading in my Mk 5 Golf Gti.
Anyway the test drive, it was without a doubt a complete revelation; DSG auto
box, paddle shift, s-tronic paddle shift........ my my my what a laugh.

The car's listed as a special edition, Monza Silver with matching "19" silver/grey alloys.
Bose sound system (never even tried it was to busy watching the rear spoiler pop
up and down in my rearview mirror).

S-Line interior is really nice, love the flat bottomed steering wheel trimmed in leather.

Car's also kitted with bluetooth comms, which is great for me as my car at time's
is pratically my office - handsfree baby, evenin all ;-)

Ok guys I'm off........ time's not passing very quickly roll on 22/08/2011


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum 

For events, discounts and other benefits including a fantastic quarterly magazine, have a look at joining
the TT Owners Club

Click on below link to view the site

http://www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi Haircutneat, Welcome to the forum


----------



## haircutneat (Jul 30, 2011)

davelincs said:


> Hi Haircutneat, Welcome to the forum


Convertible.........mmmmmmmmm Couldn't get away with that two
small children, gotta squeeze them in the back seat now and then.

Cheers pal, looking forward to owning a very special car.


----------



## haircutneat (Jul 30, 2011)

Received my members pack for TT0C..........

Yes, I've become desperate. Agreed to wait until 23rd before
trading in my Golf Gti; long story going to Centre Parcs for
a week and the wife was concerned we wouldn't all fit
including luggage!

She's taking her mini convertible as well as my car, anyway
back the point.

Got my membership no. and the bits and pieces keyring
lanyard, stickers etc. Just need the f...in car to keep it in.

Mentioned to my son about going to the Audi Driver International
meeting at Castle Combe Circuit, Saturday October 8th...........

Anyone been to these sort of meetings? Looks a laugh anyway I'm
off 20 days to go c'mon.......


----------



## haircutneat (Jul 30, 2011)

*14 days* c'mon :lol:


----------



## haircutneat (Jul 30, 2011)

11 long days to go.............................goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo :roll:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

You will soon be in single figures haircutneat, which centre parks are you going to?


----------



## haircutneat (Jul 30, 2011)

soz mate, been away from the laptop; sherwood forest in me green tights :wink: 
drink up me hearties yo-ho

get back next Friday, then a very long agonising weekend and Monday morning
it's me the TT and a full tank of fuel baby...............


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

haircutneat said:


> soz mate, been away from the laptop; sherwood forest in me green tights :wink:
> drink up me hearties yo-ho
> 
> get back next Friday, then a very long agonising weekend and Monday morning
> it's me the TT and a full tank of fuel baby...............


kid new toy springs too mind......love the enthusiasm m8


----------



## haircutneat (Jul 30, 2011)

kid new toy springs too mind......love the enthusiasm m8[/quote]

aahhh......... you've got me pegged, won't even deny it 

*10* days yeeeeesssssssss.


----------



## haircutneat (Jul 30, 2011)

*8*...............  single figures, c'mon


----------



## haircutneat (Jul 30, 2011)

*3 days* c'mon you f...........ers :lol:


----------

